# What is this fish?



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Pictures by rlgilly - Photobucket

Today i bought a mess of feeder guppies and this fellow was in the bag with them. The lady at the fish store aparently caught him by mistake. The fish store is 150 miles away and closed for the weekend. Id sure like to know what s/he is so i can take care of him/her correctly.

thanks for your help.

ps s/he is about 1 inch long atm.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

looks like some kind of tetra. In all honesty, if it was in with the feeder fish I would probably treat it as such if your "predator" fish can eat something that size.


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

hes too big for my arow atm. the guppies are half inch.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm.. do you have a quarentine tank or a seperate tank from your other fish?


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

yes, i have it in my smaller isolation tank. It doesn't really look like a tetra to me. First thought was a Jack Dempsey, but hes not as colorful as the pics I've found online of Jack Dempsey's.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah that's what is puzzling to me, is the lack of color. Maybe it's a platy.. again lack of color is confusing. NM.. looking closer dont think it's a platy either.


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Hes a silver with a few black spots. I know its not a platy, or molly. I'm thinking some type of cichlid. Its got more of a cichlid body type. Maybe as it grows bigger I will be able to figure it out.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

oh.. look up this guy, possibly.

Archocentrus sajica (T-Bar Cichlid)

could also be a convict, gotta be somewhere in this line. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amatitlania


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Breeding the T-bar Cichlid - Cryptocentrus sajica | That Fish Blog

i thik youre right what do you think?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah looking at more pictures.. really seems to be the T-Bar


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

if you take a look at my profile and albums i put all three pics of him i have up there. will give you a good idea of his size


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm those other pictures make him look like he has alot of brown on him.. which opens up alot more possibilities lol even something like this one 

File:Managuense with eggs.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rlgilly (Jun 25, 2011)

hes got no browns yet, jsut sivler and black so far but like i said who knows what he will look like as he grows. lol you are very helpful, thanks tons.


----------

